# Stevenson/Cloud & Chavez Jr/Vera RBR



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

I do hope Sky show a lot of it instead of pointless talking in the studio. There's a number of good fights/fighters on and the main events not till at least 3.15am.

There's the return of Jean Pascal, the always entertaining David Lemieux and top prospects Kevin Bizier, Eleider Alvarez and Artur Bertebiev (who's taking on the durable Rayco Saunders in just his second fight). 

I bet Sky will have Bellew in the studio tonight so I really we don't have to put up with him rattling on for ages.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Ishy said:


> I do hope Sky show a lot of it instead of pointless talking in the studio. There's a number of good fights/fighters on and the main events not till at least 3.15am.
> 
> There's the return of Jean Pascal, the always entertaining David Lemieux and top prospects Kevin Bizier, Eleider Alvarez and Artur Bertebiev (who's taking on the durable Rayco Saunders in just his second fight).
> 
> I bet Sky will have Bellew in the studio tonight so I really we don't have to put up with him rattling on for ages.


I seem to remember Bellew mentioning he would be at the fight but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

The Top Rank undercard is streaming from their website tonight but the one from Canada is much better.

http://www.toprank.tv/index.jsp

http://www.toprank.com/uploaded_fil...d81a8d2a60f02b9f0dfeBout Sheet - Sept. 28.pdf


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ish, are HBO showing any undercard fights from either of the cards? Want to see Mayfield in action.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Ish, are HBO showing any undercard fights from either of the cards? Want to see Mayfield in action.


Nope. Just the Chavez Jr and Stevenson fights


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Nope. Just the Chavez Jr and Stevenson fights


That sucks. What about the UC streams?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> That sucks. What about the UC streams?


Yeah, TR stream should have the Mayfield fight.

Thanks for the link @Scotty


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> That sucks. What about the UC streams?


See previous post about Top Rank streaming tonight:smile


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Yeah, TR stream should have the Mayfield fight.
> 
> Thanks for the link @Scotty





Scotty said:


> See previous post about Top Rank streaming tonight:smile


Cool, thanks guys.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Former world title challenger Joseph Laryea is on the Top Rank card


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Bellew is in canada for the fight


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Shame, I was looking forward to some Bellewisms, my personal favourite last week was 'a war of nutrition'


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Bellew is in canada for the fight


Wonder if he took Paul Smith as his +1, it won't feel right seeing Bellew in his court suit without Smith in tow.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Top Rank stream goes live at half past :good


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

edison miranda is also on the stevenson card?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

What time do sky go live?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> edison miranda is also on the stevenson card?


Yeah he's fighting Eleider Alvarez who's really highly rated by some.

edit: 2am @BoltonTerrier


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Is this on boxnation?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

sky sports 1 @ 1.30.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

What's on boxnation tonight? I will check out Bunce's twitter...


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Nothing on Boxnation.

Matt Korobov/Grady Brewer now on http://www.toprank.tv/shared/flash/...affiliateId=&fight_key=2013_09_28_chavez_vera


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks @Ishy


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Top Notch quality stream. How do I know Grady Brewer?


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Top Notch quality stream. How do I know Grady Brewer?


He won The Contender a few years back, though his career stagnated after it because of injury.

Cloud will knock Stevenson out tonight. Hopefully brutally.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Jack said:


> He won The Contender a few years back, though his career stagnated after it because of injury.
> 
> Cloud will knock Stevenson out tonight. Hopefully brutally.


Cheers @Jack . Im going for Stevenson. Just get the feeling hes on a roll...


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Crappy opponent for Diego. I thought he done enough against Martinez last time out so he didn't really need a softie to come back against.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Scotty said:


> The Top Rank undercard is streaming from their website tonight but the one from Canada is much better.
> 
> http://www.toprank.tv/index.jsp
> 
> http://www.toprank.com/uploaded_fil...d81a8d2a60f02b9f0dfeBout Sheet - Sept. 28.pdf


Thanks a million


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

clev been on the pies since the fight


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

nathan clev on sky sports panel. Has he left fw?


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

bhopheadbut said:


> clev been on the pies since the fight


Just thinking that myself.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Just woke up and cracked that Red Bull open. Should be good for tonight.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

first arrrm punching from jim in the 2nd


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Alvarez looks identical to Chris Eubank Jnr...


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

he looks like boyata who used to play for man city.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Hardback scrap.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Miranda CANT be younger than me FFS


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

The guy was born in the slums, god kmows how old he really is?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

http://www.examiner.co.uk/news/west-yorkshire-news/young-looking-bradley-dad-50-asked-6106402

Brings back memories of this...

Im 34 and im pretty sure I look younger than Edison...


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

chavez getting paid 2.5million, vera getting 275,000. crazy difference.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Damn vera got shafted


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Miranda GUBBBBBBBED


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Wtf I missed Mayfield's fight. atsch


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

u aint missed much laz, he has been missing badly. couple of decent knockdowns on last round but he should be looking alot better.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Is there two streams or what? People on Twitter saying Mayfield is fighting yet I'm seeing something else.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> u aint missed much laz, he has been missing badly. couple of decent knockdowns on last round but he should be looking alot better.


Have you got the link to the stream Smog? I'm watching some other fight here.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Amazing heart from Miranda..


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Have you got the link to the stream Smog? I'm watching some other fight here.


http://www.toprank.tv/shared/flash/m...28_chavez_vera

there you go mate, not good headlines for khan again in tomorrow papers.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Has Lemieux been on, lads?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Mayfield fight is on round 5 Laz


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

If Miranda had shown this conviction 5 or 6 years ago, he may have made a world champion.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> http://www.toprank.tv/shared/flash/m...28_chavez_vera
> 
> there you go mate, not good headlines for khan again in tomorrow papers.


Thanks man. :lol: Not more Khan skype stuff, is it?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Thanks man. :lol: Not more Khan skype stuff, is it?


3 videos of it being sold to porn sites.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> 3 videos of it being sold to porn sites.


Wow. Will look for them with keen interest. :hey

:lol: Just kidding. Will be funny to see what they're like though.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> 3 videos of it being sold to porn sites.


Laz porn!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Too much sparring partner mentality from Mayfield. You can just tell. Massively smothers his work as well, can't help but fall in when he throws.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Wow. Will look for them with keen interest. :hey
> 
> :lol: Just kidding. Will be funny to see what they're like though.


be interesting to see how he talks himself out of it this time...


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Nicky Piper in the same studio as Clev. Wonder if he still loves him after the Kovalev fight.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Nathan on Sky. Incredible scenes :OO


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

mccory sounds like he's constipated.


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Anyone know how many fights before the main event?


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck me its Sargent Slaughters black brother


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Around 3.15/3.30 for the main event. 

Is this the RBR thread then lads? I'll change the thread title if so :good


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Even his trainer is saying about the smothering. He's gotta work on that.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Do it,...


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Mayfield wins just in time for the Pascal fight


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

whats up with the back of Pascal's head??


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I think it's a face or something :lol: It looks fucking awful.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

not impressed with mayfield one bit. windmills his shots abit to much which leaves him open and for someone who sticks on the opponents chest has a poor inside game.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

They're talking about Mayfield/Khabib for December, Rigo in the main event.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Blades isn't as shit as they are making out.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Wheres the black SGt. Slaughter thread gone? :rofl

Also wheres the top rank stream?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

The crowd is chanting "Bute, Bute" :lol:


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

good hip toss from Pascal there


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

British ref would have stopped this by now.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

That was a perfect uppercut. Pascal looks good considering his time out of the ring, though his opponent is obviously well out of his depth.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Wheres the black SGt. Slaughter thread gone? :rofl
> 
> Also wheres the top rank stream?


http://www.toprank.tv/shared/flash/...affiliateId=&fight_key=2013_09_28_chavez_vera


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Ishy said:


> British ref would have stopped this by now.


IJL would have stepped in during the ring walks :lol:


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Scotty said:


> http://www.toprank.tv/shared/flash/...affiliateId=&fight_key=2013_09_28_chavez_vera


Ta @Scotty


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Pascal is a rightful contender for worst haircut in boxing history. I have no fucking clue what is going on with the back of his head.

It's actually starting to freak me out a bit.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lol at the solo dancer


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

did that mexican just take a bite out of the other blokes shoulder? looked very very dodgey.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

If Blades can come through this I am pretty sure that he is in line for a shot at the Intercontinental title against the Iron Sheik


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Mat_Cauthon said:


> Pascal is a rightful contender for worst haircut in boxing history. I have no fucking clue what is going on with the back of his head.
> 
> It's actually starting to freak me out a bit.


I'm pretty sure it's supposed to be his own face. Not a bad undercard so far this. Blades isn't up to much, but he's not as bad as they're making out.

(Edit: actually. He's not really doing a lot)


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

GYMNASIUM!!! Bingo!! :lol:


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

lost said:


> I'm pretty sure it's supposed to be his own face. Not a bad undercard so far this. Blades isn't up to much, but he's not as bad as they're making out.
> 
> (Edit: actually. He's not really doing a lot)


Well fuck me. That is bloody awful.

It's like a childs drawing of Wesley Snipes in Blade.


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

None of my mates willl ever stay up for a night of boxing like this one, but I just had 3 separate phone calls/texts asking me who the fuck this bloke with the hair is. although 2 of them were in the same room. But I'm just glad shit hair is getting the casuals involved. Everyone remembers shit hair, I know someone who didn't know malignaggi fought Amir Khan, but remembers him having his hair cut off in the middle of a fight.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Cleverly doesn't half chat some bollocks.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

cleverly going up to cruiserweight could be interesting but if he thinks that the only reason he lost was because he got caught then he is in cookoo land.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Cleverly say he wants to go to Cruiserweight.... I dont think it is a good idea. The top cruiserweights are just naturally bigger guys than him.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Cleverley looks HUGE. Hes 200 llbs atm..


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

this probably sounds dickish but i struggle to see how clev got complacent and lost his "fire" he never beat a world champ and wasn't never really a top fighter at his weight and unless he was completely deluded he had to be aware of that in the back of his mind


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Look at that steroid induced reaction from Stevenson. :hey


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

HBO on air, no need to put up with Sky now :happy


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Prime Clev v Prime Piper

Who takes it ?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

i cant wait to see stevensson rendered unconscious, the kiddy pimping prick.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

I personally never see Nathan coming back to the top level..


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

god I'm pissed, I saw sky's replay of the dawson fight and thought it was the actual fight. Heard Jim Watt banging on about a Bellew fight next and that sealed it. Didn't realise right up until the knockout and thought, "Fuck me, that was just like the Dawson fight... Oh, hang on" 

Moron.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> i cant wait to see stevensson rendered unconscious, the kiddy pimping prick.


:lol:

His wank attitude before it pissed me off. Was just horrible seeing him win like that after it.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Buffer is in Canada then. Tributes to Tommy Morrison and Ken Norton.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Don fuckin king.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Nathan spoke well about Bellew. I really cant beleive the size of him..


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

This could be a fun fight. Lot of people seem to be picking Cloud :think


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

There must be a huge sale at the local army surplus store in Quebec


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Teak tough Laryea has just been chopped and screwed.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

how in the name of everything holy did larayea get a world title shot at burns..... embarassing.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Would love to see Stevenson iced tonight and I fancy it might happen not sold on Adonis


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Buffer having an off night tonight.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

are sky showing the chavez fight


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

I'm taking Cloud in 10.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

the kiddy pimp looks very very nervous.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

bhopheadbut said:


> are sky showing the chavez fight


Nope


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Got Cloud 7-12 @10-1. Take him deep!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Say bye to that bet @Scotty. :lol:


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

This is going short. BOOOOM


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

you gotta work the body cloud.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Stevensons quicker than I expected.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Cloud cant deal with movement at all. Didnt thought Stevenson would also outbox cloud like that. But maybe Stevenson gets slower.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Cloud did better in that second round. Good right hand near the end.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Cloud doing nothing more than plodding around with his guard up.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Really like how Cloud isn't intimidated. Good stuff.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

And Clouds left eye isn't looking too bright.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Cloud has taken these shots well so far. If he can stay in the fight for another 3 or 4 rounds, Stevenson will start to fade whereas Cloud has exceptional stamina.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Cloud doing nothing more than plodding around with his guard up.


Like he did against Hopkins. It just seems that he cant deal with movement at all. I mean not even a Little bit.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

If being the question, I got a feeling he's going to walk into a straight left.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I see the Bellew-Stevenson fight going the exact same way, but Bellew maybe getting stopped on the first big left.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Cloud looks shite... Stevenson miles better...


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Impressive so far from Stevenson. I'm not much of a cloud fan but Stevenson is making him look like nothing so far.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Stevenson is class, showcasing his skills.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

This round was a Little bit better for Cloud.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Stevenson is a pretty intelligent fighter. Not bad ring iq and picks his punches well.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

three punches in a row with the back hand thats just cheeky


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Bellew must be shitting it after initially thinking Stevenson is only a puncher.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Stevenson is a pretty intelligent fighter. Not bad ring iq and picks his punches well.


to be fair he isn't exactly been challenged here


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Bellew has literally no chance against Stevenson, if Tony is his usual ultra safe self he may see the fourth round, he would have nothing to even trouble Stevenson.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Tony sat in Brown pants..


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

bhopheadbut said:


> to be fair he isn't exactly been challenged here


True.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

And they've stopped it after 7.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

good call pulling him out.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Say bye to that bet @Scotty. :lol:


well at least he made it to the 7th lol

Impressive stuff


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Why don't fighters show their opponents respect man. What is wrong with some of these guys.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Why don't fighters show their opponents respect man. What is wrong with some of these guys.


Look at his entourage. It's probably just a confidence thing. That's why he feels the need to show off.

That said, he fucking wrecked Cloud. There's some excellent fights out there for him. Froch, Hopkins and Ward are all possible big money contests.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Look at him stuttering at the talk of Kovalev. Boy is shook. :hey


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

i can see bellew getting some step aside money....


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

"Everybody's talking about you and Kovalev!"

Lol wtf Max, no they aren't. :lol: No offense against Kovalev but I wasn't even considering him.

Bellew would absolutely get merked, let's be honest.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Look at him stuttering at the talk of Kovalev. Boy is shook. :hey


Remember Garcia was scared stiff of Matthysse when Swiss Richard was claiming he was the new Manny :rofl


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Stevenson/Kovalev is THE fight at LHW. Fucking Bellew and his mandatory position.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> That said, he fucking wrecked Cloud. There's some excellent fights out there for him. Froch, Hopkins and Ward are all possible big money contests.


Do you think Stevenson would move down to super middleweight to fight against Froch? I dont think so. And Froch wont move up.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Zero talk of Ward I see:yep

HBO on a role for the next few months:ibutt


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

From twitter: Adonis Stevenson saying Tony Bellew will be easy work on the french broadcast

:yep


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Stop runnin' out there Khan!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Do you think Stevenson would move down to super middleweight to fight against Froch? I dont think so. And Froch wont move up.


For the money, aye. He fought there anyway, and Froch has always talked about moving up someday. If it makes dollars, it makes sense. Fortunately for Stevenson, there's fights for him at LHW and has more chance of getting Ward to move up than Froch.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

If Bellew was in the studio and Clev was the one in Bellew's position, you just know he'd be downing him.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

ward is a weirdly annoying presenter sort of passive agressive


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> For the money, aye. He fought there anyway, and Froch has always talked about moving up someday. If it makes dollars, it makes sense. Fortunately for Stevenson, there's fights for him at LHW and has more chance of getting Ward to move up than Froch.


Hearn said many times that Froch wont move up. And I dont see Stevenson (the champ at light heavyweight) moving down in weight because he also has big Options at Light Heavyweight. I dont think that fight happens. Froch would have to move up in weight wich I doubt he/Hearn would do.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

bhopheadbut said:


> ward is a weirdly annoying presenter sort of passive agressive


Ward to me is completely unlikeable. Just an utterly boring bastard who thinks he brings the money to the table, but he couldn't draw a picture.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Hearn said many times that Froch wont move up. And I dont see Stevenson (the champ at light heavyweight) moving down in weight because he also has big Options at Light Heavyweight. I dont think that fight happens. Froch would have to move up in weight wich I doubt he/Hearn would do.


Hearn can say what he likes, Froch will move up if the money is right. He doesn't have many options at SMW left anyway outside of domestic bullshit and a Ward rematch. They can always do it at a catchweight, I don't see much of an issue making that fight. Probably will be a few fights ahead if it does happen though, the Ward/Hopkins fights seem much more possible, even a Kovalev fight. If Froch destroys Groves though, people will be asking for that fight rather than the Ward one. It's just more interesting.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck knows how Chavez can make a $2.5M purse on a comeback fight.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Brian Vera ready to add yet even more punches on his face clock tonight.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Is it True Chavez Jr 195lbs for the fight?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Is it True Chavez Jr 195lbs for the fight?


He declined the HBO scale tonight so fuck knows!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> *Hearn can say what he likes*, Froch will move up if the money is right. He doesn't have many options at SMW left anyway outside of domestic bullshit and a Ward rematch. They can always do it at a catchweight, I don't see much of an issue making that fight. Probably will be a few fights ahead if it does happen though, the Ward/Hopkins fights seem much more possible, even a Kovalev fight. If Froch destroys Groves though, people will be asking for that fight rather than the Ward one. It's just more interesting.


He is his promoter... Even Froch said that he only would fight Hopkins at a catchweight....But he would move up for Stevenson? Dont see it. But everything can happen in boxing.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Berliner said:


> He is his promoter... Even Froch said that he only would fight Hopkins at a catchweight....But he would move up for Stevenson? Dont see it. But everything can happen in boxing.


Just saying it's possible. Either way, I don't think that fight is out of reach. Froch wouldn't move up unless he lost his belt, obviously. He has less options at SMW than Adonis has at LHW, that's all.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

2-1 Vera


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Chavez is such a fucking pussy. No Mexican.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Chavez Jr crying like a bitch. War Vera!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

HBO aren't crediting shit on what Vera is doing! Pricks


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> HBO aren't crediting shit on what Vera is doing! Pricks


You expect Ward to be kind to an all action fighter like Vera?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Scotty said:


> You expect Ward to be kind to an all action fighter like Vera?


Tbf, he's actually crediting Vera's work more than anyone. I'd expect more from the other two guys.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Chavez is doing shit. I barely have him winning if he hadn't been landing some big shots. Disgrace, I bet he would have beat his arse if Chavez's fat ass made weight.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Ward is also hoping for that Chavez payday so he can't put Jr down so much.

I've not been scoring but Chavez has only won 2 or 3 rounds I reckon.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Vera is fucking him up.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lol wtf at them scorecards.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

This takes away from Sergio's win vs JCC.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

So how many are they going to give it to Chavez by?


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

7 - 3 Vera


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

BOOO!!!!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

96-94
97-93
98-92

Chavez. Wow.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

98-92...


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

98-92 :lol:

Couldn't make this game more obviously rigged if you try.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

98-92 AND 97-93. Completely horrible cards. Just 2 and 3 rounds for Vera?


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

fucking robbery


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Chavez whinging like a bitch


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Poor Vera. Guy brings it everytime and jobbed on his biggest stage. Chavez Jr acting like a prick post fight


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

"Sooner or later, I would've knocked him out!"

"By the fifth or sixth round, he was done!"

...So why did that fight go the full ten rounds?

Fucking idiot. Another golden boy.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

God what a whiny twat.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

So Steve, tell us how good these judges are before they hand in their shit scorecards...


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: Shit man, I really need to stop staying up for these cards. My sleeping pattern is unbelievably screwed. Night guys.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> So Steve, tell us how good these judges are before they hand in their shit scorecards...


:lol:


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

HBO need to bring Vera back as he thoroughly deserves another payday after that effort. Class act


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Scotty said:


> HBO need to bring Vera back as he thoroughly deserves another payday after that effort. Class act


Rosado-Vera. :deal


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes Vera definitely deserves another HBO payday. He's had to put up with shit all the way through this promotion. 

Wtf does Junior do now? No way he's getting back to 160.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> he looks like boyata who used to play for man city.


Boyata still plays for City, he played against Wigan last Wednesday.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Even the latin tv network had Vera winning by a mile. Feel sorry for him he's improved so much as well..


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Yes Vera definitely deserves another HBO payday. He's had to put up with shit all the way through this promotion.
> 
> Wtf does Junior do now? No way he's getting back to 160.


Arum is going to work towards a Ward fight, I expect. Froch might be an option as well.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Chavez is just gash. Spoiled wanker who would never have been champion at this stage if it wasn't for his last name. He's not going to change his ways then so he should just fuck off and go away because his behaviour is making the sport look ridiculous.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Boxing is becoming like WWE lately.

It's a joke, fighters using their name value to do what they want and get away with it, and diabolical judging and refereeing that contributes.

I've not seen the fight yet, but from everything I've read, it seems he was soundly beaten, and should have lost the decision.

It takes away from the credibility of boxing, and also the fighter himself, when this happens.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Even the latin tv network had Vera winning by a mile. Feel sorry for him he's improved so much as well..


Tough as nails. I thought he was done after the way Kirkland hammered him but he just keeps bouncing back!



dftaylor said:


> *Arum is going to work towards a Ward fight*, I expect. Froch might be an option as well.


I might even be rooting for Ward if that fight happens:stonk


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I'd love to see Froch/Chavez in America. That'd be an excellent fight to make.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

froch v chavez would be sound but Froch would have to kill the kid to even get a SD.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Froch would fucking muller Chavez all over the ring. !20-108, possibly even a late stoppage.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> I'd love to see Froch/Chavez in America. That'd be an excellent fight to make.


Can't see that happening - Froch won't take the risk of getting jobbed over there, and no way Chavez comes here. He's the one with all the money.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Can't see that happening - Froch won't take the risk of getting jobbed over there, and no way Chavez comes here. He's the one with all the money.


Would probably be a PPV fight in the US which might make the risk worth the reward.

I watched the fight on Mexican TV and they had it 8-2 to Vera.


----------

